# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  90% naciek na szpik kosty i wznowa raka piersi

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam pytanie jakie są rokowania przy wznowie raka piersi ( po amputacji ) z naciekiem 90% na szpik. Mama bo chodzi tu o nią miała podawaną chemię co tydzień, którą poprzedzały najpierw tabletki a później wlewy sterydów. Dochodziło często to krwotoków z nosa a teraz doszło do zapalenia płuca lewego. Dodam że jest coraz słabsza i ma skaczące ciśnienie. Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź i liczę na szczerość

----------

